
Reply: Use the Raspberry Pi! - franciscop
https://medium.com/@fpresencia/use-the-raspberry-pi-31d34867e219
======
amadeusw
In my recent project I decided to not follow the best practices, but focus on
getting things done. As a result, I have a almost finished, working project,
and got lots of satisfaction - just enough to power through the refactoring.
Have I stuck to the "best practices" or tried to explore a cutting edge
project, I would have probably given up by now.

Anyways, now I should bring out the Raspberry Pi and get it to do something,
without overthinking it.

